# egg sharer with 19 eggs



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

not been on here for a little while thought id pop back... had ec yesterday and got 19 eggs, 10 for me and 9 for my recipient, 8 out of my 10 made it to embies so fingers crossed for both of us    but im not feeling well today feel like iv been punched in the stomach over and over again so feeling a bit sorry for myself xx


----------



## bEX2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool ,thats brilliant.

I am considering doing egg sharing although I only produced 9 eggs last time, the clinic have said that I would be a good applicant to share my eggs.

Try to chill out, you have done a brilliant job. You need to be relaxed for when the Embryo goes back in.. exciting isnt it. 

Take care B x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi coldstuff, congrats on the number of eggs huni and also on the embies. Keeping everything crossed for you.      I'm sorry you are having a lot of discomfort. Have your clinic said about the risk of OHSS with producing lots of eggs. Try to drink at least 2L of water a day to prevent OHSS, rest and take some paracetamol. If you are still suffering contact your clinic. Hope you feel better soon.

Good luck with the tx.

Emma xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

well done cold stuff, i think i have posted to before but well done and good luck.


----------



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

thank you for all your kind words if im still like this tom think i will phone the clinic... i am drinking plenty so hope all good tom xx


----------

